
Blue Brain Team Discovers a Multi-Dimensional Universe in Brain Networks - clumsysmurf
https://blog.frontiersin.org/2017/06/12/blue-brain-team-discovers-a-multi-dimensional-universe-in-brain-networks
======
gus_massa
It's not an exact dupe, but the discussion in this other submission is very
relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548898)
(32 points, 18 hours ago, 19 comments) Short version of the comments: There
have been a few similar works before and this is overhyped.

